# How do you get LECA to sink?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I use Mini Jet pumps to circulate water to and from opposite viv sides. I throw window screen over it and pour over my viv mix. I fill the LECA space with water so the pump can work and I have a crude but usable water feature. Only thing is, the LECA floats so the screen gets all lumpy. Boiling perhaps?

-Chris


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Just let it soak in water and it will sink.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, thing is, its been soaking for a few days. And still floating. Sorta messes up the screen I'm using to separate it from the viv substrate. Maybe boil it?


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

1. A suggestion I would make is maybe to use plastic grid ("egg crate" as some call it) over the leca, then screen over the grid, then the substrate. The plastic grid will keep things flat

2. It looks like the issue is common, doing some searching for a bit I found that many people talk about floating leca. Some sink but I think most float (it's possible that it takes a REALLY long time for it to absorb the water). Anyway the consensus seems to be to have something over it to weigh it down. Check out this post http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/9112-leca.html


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

not to steal thread but i have a question - is there a general order of things when setting up a viv tank? 

i'm assuming on top of the leca balls you're gonna put your mesh, and either coco fiber or somethign else - do you have to fill it with water first before you put the fibers on? i heard that when the coco fibers are drenched...it smells really badly.. haha


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

flyingSquirrel said:


> 1. A suggestion I would make is maybe to use plastic grid ("egg crate" as some call it) over the leca, then screen over the grid, then the substrate. The plastic grid will keep things flat
> 
> 2. It looks like the issue is common, doing some searching for a bit I found that many people talk about floating leca. Some sink but I think most float (it's possible that it takes a REALLY long time for it to absorb the water). Anyway the consensus seems to be to have something over it to weigh it down. Check out this post http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/9112-leca.html



Putting LECA under the false bottom wouldn't serve much of a purpose, at that point it might as well not be there. If I'm using both, I put the LECA on top of the egg crate (aka light louvre if you're asking someone at HD/Lowes), and cut some PVC pieces and use those to support the egg crate.

Even on top, it's not really doing much, except for acting as an emergency buffer if you forget to drain, and a little extra surface area for microfauna... easier to use one or the other IMO.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

tclipse said:


> Putting LECA under the false bottom wouldn't serve much of a purpose, at that point it might as well not be there. If I'm using both, I put the LECA on top of the egg crate (aka light louvre if you're asking someone at HD/Lowes), and cut some PVC pieces and use those to support the egg crate.
> 
> Even on top, it's not really doing much, except for acting as an emergency buffer if you forget to drain, and a little extra surface area for microfauna... easier to use one or the other IMO.


Ah good point, I was not thinking clearly when I said to put the LECA under the false bottom. I guess I was just thinking in terms of getting the leca to stay down but your concept is better.

Your point of the buffer space in the leca is a good one as well as the microfauna. However using leca on top of the false bottom does have an additional benefit of allowing more oxygen to reach the plant roots (and if part of the substrate is leca and part is your regular mix you are reducing the weight of the overall substrate as well)


----------



## SteveKnott (Feb 12, 2009)

Boil LECA and it will sink. Drain it out of the bioling water and dump it into cold water for better results. I've done about 300 pounds that way.


----------



## azureus for life (Jun 19, 2010)

put a screen over it and use a little bit of fish tank gravel to make it sink down. thats what i would do.


----------

